# push/pull/legs when trying to gain



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm currently trying to cut fat and so am currently training 5 days with 30 min of cardio as part of my schedule. However, come the start of March I want to start gaining and I'm going to switch to a push/pull/legs routine. If I cut out all my cardio and do the push/pull/legs twice in a week would that be overdoing it? Or should I just do it once a week maybe 2 days cardio/abs? Any help appreciated.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I did push,pull,legs, 3 on one off for around 6 months, it worked really well.

But you have to take into account a number of things to ensure recovery, for example you wont really be able to do deads, quats etc twice a week overkill imo, but I specifically stayed with all the main compound movements and tryed to get stronger on them without usinf forced reps ect, I did very little cardio and managed to stay reasonably lean while eatin tonnes of calories


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

If your wanting to lose fat .. diet is key, you must be on a calorie deficit. Cardio will help but getting your diet right is a must.

Working out 3/4 times a week would be fine. Cardio i dont have alot of knowledge about, but i see alot of people here advocating AM or Fasted Cardio.

Alot of newbies are recommended to do a strength routine to start off with, i didnt though as i didnt know of any when i first began but i can see the benefits.

I started with a push/pull/legs routine and seen good gains, aslong as you are progressing on the weights regular you will grow.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

What do you mean? 2 days of push, 2 days of pull and 2 days of legs? A total of 6 days training a week?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> What do you mean? 2 days of push, 2 days of pull and 2 days of legs? A total of 6 days training a week?


pretty much, although organised - 1 day push, 1 day pull, 1 day legs, then repeated, then 1 day off


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Personally I don't really like PPL routines for mass gain. For functional strength they work well for me though, probably due to the fact that each session you are basically training a movement pattern and one set of muscles that work well together.

In respect of trying to gain size though I find my arms, or the bodyparts trained last in each sessio,n don't progress well at all because they are always worked last in the session when tired. They do get stronger, but not much bigger.

After each PPL routine I've tried, have always had to do some kind of arm specialisation work afterwards to get them to catch back up again.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks for your help


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

chilli said:


> pretty much, although organised - 1 day push, 1 day pull, 1 day legs, then repeated, then 1 day off


Maybe better to do 3 on 1 off repeat, with different exercises and angles, sets, reps? Mix it up


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Maybe better to do 3 on 1 off repeat, with different exercises and angles, sets, reps? Mix it up


good idea. I'll try that


----------

